# Almost Fully Recovered After 5 LONG Years!! MUST READ



## thisoldstory (Sep 7, 2013)

So after a long horrible 5 years finally I am at the recovering point! My Tips for anyone trying to recover and never think of DPD again are the following good luck!

*TAKE VITAMINS! Seriously I was terrified of taking any medications along with natural vitamins but when I became pregnant I took prenatal vitamins AND OH MY DID IT HELP!*

*Seriously I realized everyday after taking my vitamin I felt so much better all the DPD symptoms seemed to be less intense granted they werent fully gone but it was wonderful. *

*So my advice to you is to take the vitamins I take and also do some research of your own on finding vitamins that would benefit you. *

*I take 1 MULTIVITAMIN, 1 FISH OIL, & MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL A SUPER B COMPLEX*

*Now I take these everynight right before I go to sleep and wake up feeling great I have been taking these vitamins for over a year now never missing a day they slowly but surely cured me 95% of the way I highly recommend taking a SUPER B COMPLEX because B vitamins help with mental clarity. *

*Also If you are in limbo with being in full recovery such as I am the best advice I can give you is GET OFF THIS PAGE! Seriously The more you dwell on your problems the bigger they get this site is wonderful and helped me greatly but I will not be using it anymore I am cutting all my ties with DPD and never looking back! I really really hope that you consider taking the vitamins I listed above they are really inexpensive and help tremendously I wouldn't be where I am mentally now without taking them but I must warn you if you start taking them and stop you will notice your symptoms come back in full force again so be cautious when stopping. I hope that my info has helped you *


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

This forum is possibly one of the worst things for those trying to recover. It's great for initially finding out what you suffer from, and the steps toward recovery. But after that, it just becomes another obsession and another reason for not moving on.

My advice to anyone with dp/dr:

Understand you are not alone.

Learn about what is effecting you.

Accept that you have this, but you will recover.

Reconnect with your friends and hobbies.

Just keep on going; never look back.


----------



## Echoe (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks I think b complex helped me. I will try again.


----------

